# Im just looking around...lol



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

2 weeks ago I decided to "educate" myself at the local dealer on all the different models, functions, and prices. I have never owned an ATV/UTV/SidexSide or whatever you call em, I lasted 30 minutes before I was picking colors lol! After a couple test drives I was sucked in ....2014 900 crew.

It happened again Saturday, I was going to pick up the roof which was not in stock at time of delivery. I ended up walking out with a Rear Bumper, 4" lift, Front Brush Guard, 30" tires, and 14" rims. Made for a fun Saturday in the garage...

Im not new to 2Cool but new to this forum, looking forward to learning from you guys on places to go, possible upgrades, and all the other fun stuff that comes along. :cheers:

Tires are rubbing a bit and was told they wouldn't so have to figure that out


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

First of all, thats an awesome machine and welcome.

Second, ask some of the people on here about accessories and upgrades. You paid dealer prices for all that stuff and I dont want you to tell me what you spent lol. I know some shops that are also friends that sell and make all that stuff for half the price of the dealer. 

And for the 30in tires, you need front forward A Arms. Before you order those, ask yourself if you want arched control arms "provide extra ground clearance and looks good. You can buy a lift, arched arms, and forward arms at the same time. Several very good companies out there that make and sell them


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you for the input Hotrod, I have researched the forum and have seen some of the shops you recommend. I will give them a call today.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The best around Houston to fab stuff up is Ron at Rage Customs in Humble. He is putting out some beautiful work, cages, bumpers, control arms, systems, etc.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

That 900 crew is SHARP! I hear they drive way better then the 800s


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I drove my buddies this past weekend. They delivered it to Mudstock from Alabama. It feels pretty dang good. But so does my 800.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice. I just picked up my first SxS (commander 1000) a few weeks ago. Have fun.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Man they got me to just bought a 13 rzr s love it went to get a roof left with a system **** smooth talkers


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> That 900 crew is SHARP! I hear they drive way better then the 800s


I wouldn't say that Albert but there is sure a lot more leg room in the rear seat of the 900's lol.

Got my eye on one 

TH


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I wouldn't say that Albert but there is sure a lot more leg room in the rear seat of the 900's lol.
> 
> Got my eye on one
> 
> TH


Let me know before you buy. 2 weeks ago my bud in Alabama selling them for 14,850 out the door


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Will do and thanks!

TH


----------

